# Happy Day X3



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Today was a different day that yesterday... certainly.  

The good news was that Jacks was feeling bold and very happy.

And the bad news is he was feeling bold and very happy. :bowl:

My friends told me when I came out that his tail was just a blond blur he was wagging it so much. Especially with the stand. They was ASTOUNDED his feet stayed in place considering his whole butt was wagging. 

First sit -on leash heel - was technically a failure to sit. He was slightly forged and when he looked back and saw I was stopped, he dropped his butt down. In front of me. 

Same thing happened on the off leash heel. I stopped - taking 2 steps to give him time to regain focus before I actually stopped. He regained focus AFTER I stopped. And when he realized my feet were planted, he quickly scooted back and sat exactly in heel position, grinning and wiggling the entire time. <- Both me and and the judge laughed at him. What can you do at that point but laugh? At least he semi-knew what he was SUPPOSED to be doing. 

We lost our usual 2 points on the figure 8 because of bumps.

And then the other 1/2 point came on the slightly crooked front. His right finish was beyoootiful though. Thank goodness I really worked on brushing that up and undoing my rally-habits.  

But anyway!

The result was a 191.5 score. 

:drummer: :artydude :drummer:

And this shiny ribbon.




























:wave:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Great job!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations! I know you're so proud of him for getting there. He looks less than ecstatic about that ribbon . . . seemed to like the blue better. (I know . . . dogs don't see color like we do.)


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new CD!! I love that title ribbon!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Wonderful job , be proud of your team , you done good and he was happy happy which is a picture I would rather see than a dog that looks as though it just was beaten into submission and scored a 200


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations! That is one snazzy ribbon and one happy looking Jacks! And that my friend, is what it is all about    Congrats again!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heehee. @TheZ's - The ribbon is a bit too pink. I'm happy to have it but it could have been less pink for both Jacks and me. ):]

About now I'm really trying to figure out how to celebrate on Weds... 

Option 1 = One bag of a dozen breadsticks (from a really good place by me). With a note that Jacks picked this out (his favorite treat is bread) for the peeps. 

Option 2 = Bake cookies like walnut crescents. 

Option 3 = Stop at a store and pick up a batch of cupcakes. 

I'm also going to pick up a bag of mother hubbard biscuits for all the dogs.  

I feel a little sad realizing I won't be going to this class anymore. >.<


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new title!! That is awesome news! I am sure Beamer and I won't be far behind! I bought Beamer two new collars for his new title


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Each time he gets a leg, Jacks gets a kiddy hamburger on the way to the petstore where he picks out a new toy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The rest of it - we had a lot of fun, and we were with really great friends. Again, I don't get a lot of the quibbles that non-obedience people have about obedience. Yes, there are difficult people in obedience and yes, there are judges who forget their manners and show impatience or whatever with exhibitors. But there are lots of good people in obedience who absolutely love the sport.  

My instructor from the time Jacks was 7 months old until he was 2 years old was right there to see him get his title. She was there rooting for me. My Wednesday instructor from the time he was 2 years old through today was there to flash this HUGE smile when I went out to the utility ring where she was stewarding and waved my title ribbon. And all of the people I've been friends with for Jacks entire life were right there and hugging me and patting me on the back. 

And of course, while I was sitting there and waiting for stays everyone was coming up and discussing Open and Utility with me. It was overwhelming and just awesome. 

My friend who has been going to the same classes as me since our dogs were 6 month olds, she Q'd yesterday and today, and tomorrow she is a SURE BET to get her title. 

Another friend (Another Kate) who has been dealing with the SAME PROBLEMS with stays as me was stuck with her little dog sitting next to Jacks on the groups. Keep in mind that these two dogs are best buds in our classes. Both went through a period of months and almost years of not being able to hold a 1 second stay, much less a 1 minute stay. OMG. I'm sure we are all going to be going !!!!!!!! about this in class this week, but it was unbelievable that the two troublemakes were put together, side by side. Jacks did his usual SHIFT during the sit stay and Kate just about fell over in a panic as her dog looked over at his big buddy and wagged the tail. And after we were released on the down stays, Kate looked at me and told me she was about to kill me AND Jacks if her dog broke.  

We were out of ribbons anyway because our score was only 191.5, but that score didn't really bother me that much because I KNEW we had no chance of getting in the top 4. The top four were a young staff, a dobie, a tuveran, and a russian terrier. The staff especially was extremely good. I've seen this team at fun matches and pretty much knew right off that we were not going to get first. They lost 1.5 points, but I have NO CLUE where. This dog was perfect. And an incredible show boat considering how soft spoken his owner is.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Jacks!! He looks mighty handsome wearing his ribbon.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

That is really great news about Jacks getting his CD! It sounds like you really celebrate in style. 
Just think, you and Jacks will get to start doing more of the fun stuff in obedience like retrieves and jumps. Congrats!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Megora said:


> Today was a different day that yesterday... certainly.
> 
> The good news was that Jacks was feeling bold and very happy.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! great job!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!! Lovely ribbon! Haha. I too don't care for pink but my daughter would love it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something very cute I have to share is that the one bonus about doing back to back trials is that Jacks is like super bonded velcro. More so than usual. It's like he's expecting any minute I'm going to take him to another show.  

I'm sitting here and working on my computer this afternoon in our living room, and happened to glance down at the floor next to my chair. And Jacks is laying there on his back with all four feet in the air, just smiling at me. Not rolling around, just "stuck" like that and had been apparently sleeping like that - angled in such a way to keep an eye on me at the same time.

I _love_ this dog. !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats to you and Jack!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Jacks.. I am so glad you have some good people around you. Isn't it fun to share good times with the other people showing. There are some very nice judges and people out there! Congrats again from me and the boys!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats to you and Jacks.. I am so glad you have some good people around you. Isn't it fun to share good times with the other people showing. There are some very nice judges and people out there! Congrats again from me and the boys!


Thanks<:

This was one of the judges I had asked you about earlier - I'd heard mumbles from other people that they would not voluntarily show under him. Now that I HAVE shown under him, I have no clue why anyone would have an issue with him. He had to be the most positive influence on the sport that I've ever met.  

He was awesome with the novice A people and took extra time to help them. Like for example, the one person's dog didn't finish on command. The judge said exercise finished, and then told the trainer to go ahead and get his dog to finish. 

And again, with me and each and every single person who went into that ring, he was telling them to take their time getting set up for each exercise. 

Compare that to the judge I got our first leg under... I wasn't thrilled about her because of where she set up that pattern.... but she apparently was a bit rude to the other novice B people. One mondo experienced woman who I buddied up with before going into the ring had a 1 year old golden in the ring. I caught glimpses of them in the ring and I thought that dog was working her butt off out there. I was surprised when it all unravelled and the owner reverted to training her dog in the ring (using multiple commands). And then she was upset and furious when she left the ring - I gave her space rather than press her for details. 

She was showing her Utility dog the same trial as me on friday, and I finally had a chance to ask her what the heck happened. And apparently the judge ran them into the ring gate and the dog got clipped by a stanchion during the very late right turn command and was thoroughly spooked. The multiple commands and handling was to salvage that dog's first time out. 

When the trainer told the judge that she had run her into the gate, the judge dismissed it and told the trainer that it was bad handling that ran the dog into the gate. :uhoh: Keep in mind that we've all had it drilled into our heads that if the judge aims you at a gate and doesn't tell you to turn, you have to keep going all the way to the gate and stop there.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> Thanks<:
> 
> This was one of the judges I had asked you about earlier - I'd heard mumbles from other people that they would not voluntarily show under him. Now that I HAVE shown under him, I have no clue why anyone would have an issue with him. He had to be the most positive influence on the sport that I've ever met.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Put that judge under your 'do not show under list'. For many reasons.



Megora said:


> Compare that to the judge I got our first leg under... I wasn't thrilled about her because of where she set up that pattern.... but she apparently was a bit rude to the other novice B people. One mondo experienced woman who I buddied up with before going into the ring had a 1 year old golden in the ring. I caught glimpses of them in the ring and I thought that dog was working her butt off out there. I was surprised when it all unravelled and the owner reverted to training her dog in the ring (using multiple commands). And then she was upset and furious when she left the ring - I gave her space rather than press her for details.
> 
> She was showing her Utility dog the same trial as me on friday, and I finally had a chance to ask her what the heck happened. And apparently the judge ran them into the ring gate and the dog got clipped by a stanchion during the very late right turn command and was thoroughly spooked. The multiple commands and handling was to salvage that dog's first time out.
> 
> When the trainer told the judge that she had run her into the gate, the judge dismissed it and told the trainer that it was bad handling that ran the dog into the gate. :uhoh: Keep in mind that we've all had it drilled into our heads that if the judge aims you at a gate and doesn't tell you to turn, you have to keep going all the way to the gate and stop there.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> Yes, absolutely.


I would show to Tom anyday. He was a great AKC rep for many years and even better judge. I think we are very lucky to have him back to judging..JMHO..


----------

